# Меня зовут



## Alex_Zak

Сегодня представился: "Меня зовут"... и назвал _только_ свою фамилию.
Сейчас думаю ошибся или нет?


----------



## Vovan

Если бы в России были приняты титулы (мистер и т.п.), то не ошиблись бы.
_Ее зовут фрау Мюллер.
_​Впрочем, есть еще и такой вариант: вас обычно называют по фамилии, и вас это устраивает.
_Меня зовут Матроскин.
_


> Прототипом кота Матроскина стал приятель Эдуарда Успенского — Анатолий Тараскин, редактор киножурнала «Фитиль», который был домовитым, обстоятельным и рассудительным. Первоначально автор так и назвал кота — Тараскин.


----------



## Alex_Zak

Vovan said:


> Впрочем, есть еще и такой вариант: вас обычно называют по фамилии, и вас это устраивает.
> _Меня зовут Матроскин._​


У меня сложилось впечатление, что в современном русском третьих лиц очень часто называют по фамилиям, но представляться только по фамилии не принято.


----------



## Rosett

Alex_Zak said:


> У меня сложилось впечатление, что в современном русском третьих лиц очень часто называют по фамилиям, но представляться только по фамилии не принято.


В военной и полицейской среде представляться только по фамилии как раз принято.

Позвоните в первый отдел какого-нибудь «ящика», и вам ответят: «Шведов/Матроскин/Пилоян...»


----------



## Maroseika

"Меня зовут <фамилия>" - явно не соответствует принятому в языке.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> "Меня зовут <фамилия>" - явно не соответствует принятому в языке.


Вполне даже соответствует. Допустим, что вы заранее забронировали номер в гостинице. Далее следует такой разговор у гостиничной стойки:

— Здравствуйте, меня зовут Петров. Я забронировал номер на себя и на Боширова сегодня.
— Ok, je vais vérifier. Quel est votre nom, vous dites?
— Петров.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Вполне даже соответствует. Допустим, что вы заранее забронировали номер в гостинице. Далее следует такой разговор у гостиничной стойки:
> — Здравствуйте, меня зовут Петров.


Такой диалог кажется мне неестественным для современного русского языка.


----------



## Awwal12

Maroseika said:


> Такой диалог кажется мне неестественным для современного русского языка.


Вынужден согласиться.  "Меня зовут так-то" - оборот, означающий, в сущности, "зовите меня так-то". В случае, когда нужно указать только фамилию, ожидалось бы "я Петров" или "моя фамилия Петров", но никак не "меня зовут Петров" (*кто*, собственно, зовёт?).


----------



## Q-cumber

Awwal12 said:


> Вынужден согласиться.  "Меня зовут так-то" - оборот, означающий, в сущности, "зовите меня так-то". В случае, когда нужно указать только фамилию, ожидалось бы "я Петров" или "моя фамилия Петров", но никак не "меня зовут Петров" (*кто*, собственно, зовёт?).


Согласен .


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Такой диалог кажется мне неестественным для современного русского языка.


Естественный или неестественный, а бронирование проверяется по фамилии, поскольку фамилия пишется в списках первой:

PETROV, Aleksandr  /Mr.
BOSHIROV, Rouslan /Mr.

Выше давалась ссылка на современный учебник, из которого заимствована основа данного примера. Для доказательности вам пришлось бы поспорить с авторами этого учебника на предмет неестественности  употребления.


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Выше давалась ссылка на современный учебник, из которого заимствована основа данного примера. Для доказательности вам пришлось бы поспорить с авторами этого учебника на предмет неестественности  употребления.


Прошу прощения, но учебник французского учит французскому, а не русскому. И да, для французов или англичан представляться по фамилии в такой ситуации вполне нормально (причем они здесь будут говорить то, что соответствует русскому "меня зовут"). Какие выводы вы из этого хотите делать?


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Выше давалась ссылка на современный учебник, из которого заимствована основа данного примера. Для доказательности вам пришлось бы поспорить с авторами этого учебника на предмет неестественности  употребления.


Не думаю, что авторы учебника (?) "Французский за 12 часов" являются бо́льшими экспертами в русском языке, чем любые другие его носители. Лично я бы решил, что для человека, представляющегося таким образом, русский язык не родной.


----------



## DrDIT

В примере с гостиницей наиболее естественно сказать "У меня забронирован номер на имя Петрова". Чаще всего именно так и говорят. По-англ в зарубежных отелях я говорю "My name is Dr. XXX, I've reserved a single/double room".


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Не думаю, что авторы учебника (?) "Французский за 12 часов" являются бо́льшими экспертами в русском языке, чем любые другие его носители. Лично я бы решил, что для человека, представляющегося таким образом, русский язык не родной.


Именно в русском языке эти авторы и являются экспертами, способными составить оригинальный курс. 

Дискредитировать уважаемых авторов редактированной книги не стоит.


----------



## Rosett

DrDIT said:


> В примере с гостиницей наиболее естественно сказать "У меня забронирован номер на имя Петрова". Чаще всего именно так и говорят. По-англ в зарубежных отелях я говорю "My name is Dr. XXX, I've reserved a single/double room".


Разговор идёт на русском и от говорящего требуется для идентификации только его фамилия. Это довольно расхожая ситуация, если вам приходилось останавливаться в гостиницах.

А в этом примере:

Кто-то из журналистов спросил меня, что я прокричал, когда пересекал финишную черту... «Меня зовут Петров», – вот что я прокричал.

что не так?


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Кто-то из журналистов спросил меня, что я прокричал, когда пересекал финишную черту... «Меня зовут Петров», – вот что я прокричал.
> 
> что не так?


Только одно: так по-русски не говорят. Единичные примеры речевой ошибки не делают ее нормой, даже если ее допускает автор иноязычного разговорника или известный велосипедист.


----------



## Rosett

Отделываться голословным утверждением или отрицанием легче всего.

Попробуйте показать на материале грамматики русского языка, что данное выражение является ошибкой.

Вот вам в помощь столь ценимый вами Корпус:


Чего же вы хотите?  Меня зовут *Петров*. ― Я хочу стряхнуть это всё!!!  [Егор Радов. Змеесос (2003)]


----------



## Maroseika

"Национальный корпус русского языка"  не отфильтровывает тексты по критерию "правильности", а представляет массив языка как он есть. Поэтому единичные примеры не могут служить доказательством в подобных вопросах. Только комплексный анализ Корпуса позволяет установить, как говорят и пишут главным образом, то есть что́ кажется естественным подавляющему большинству носителей языка.

Полагаю, что в данной ветке высказано уже достаточно мнений о естественности сочетания "меня зовут + фамилия", чтобы изучающий русский язык мог сделать обоснованный вывод.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> "Национальный корпус русского языка"  не отфильтровывает тексты по критерию "правильности", а представляет массив языка как он есть. Поэтому единичные примеры не могут служить доказательством в подобных вопросах. Только комплексный анализ Корпуса позволяет установить, как говорят и пишут главным образом, то есть что́ кажется естественным подавляющему большинству носителей языка.
> 
> Полагаю, что в данной ветке высказано уже достаточно мнений о естественности сочетания "меня зовут + фамилия", чтобы изучающий русский язык мог сделать обоснованный вывод.


Вместо обоснованного ответа у вас опять претензии: на сей раз - к Корпусу. Он - то хорош, то нехорош. Давайте уже определимся.

Но суть не в этом. Грамматических запретов на такую конструкцию быть не может. Думаю, что с этим вы согласитесь - так, по крайней мере, можно понять ваш ответ. Но даже если вы и не согласитесь, то в природе, помимо Петровых, существуют ещё Бошировы, Чепиги, Литвиненко, взятые из текущих новостей, и другие - имя им всем легион. И на каждого будут подобные примеры. И в хорошем литературном русском языке есть для этого место.

Давайте после Петрова возьмём, к примеру, Сидорова. Это вполне логично. Сразу находим у Стругацких (я привожу здесь нарочно по одному примеру):

«Молодой человек кривовато усмехнулся.
- Меня зовут Сидоров, – сказал он. - Я биолог и хочу видеть товарища Горловского.»

На основании ваших утверждений можно уже начать проклинать и Стругацких за речевые ошибки и «неправильное» владение русским языком?


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Грамматических запретов на такую конструкцию быть не может. Думаю, что с этим вы согласитесь - так, по крайней мере, можно понять ваш ответ.


Конечно, на семантически несочетаемость грамматических запретов быть не может. Хотя, например, согласно словарю Ожегова "зовут кого кем, как" указывает на личное имя, другие словари добавляют также отчество, прозвище, кличку, но не фамилию. Да, в источниках можно найти единичные примеры "зовут + фамилия", обусловленные контекстно или просто ошибочные. Но редкость такого сочетания подтверждается Корпусом, и большинству высказавшихся здесь носителей языка оно не кажется правильным. 

Автор ветки спрашивал не о том, встречается ли такое сочетание в языке, а правильно ли представляться так в реальной жизни. Большинство участников обсуждения считает, что нет. Полагаю, это главное, что нужно знать изучающим русский язык.


----------

